

Show HN: I redesigned Steam for Mac - moeedm
http://moeedm.com/steam
With some time on my hands, and a lot of frustration with the design of Steam for Mac, I decided to take a stab at redesigning it from the ground up.<p>This is what came of it.
======
elisee
Looks nice. I guess right now Valve want a consistent experience on all
desktop platforms rather than custom per-platform UIs but maybe they should
change their collective mind :).

I feel like the "shopping cart" item (which isn't actually a shopping cart)
isn't very readable at first glance.

The link to your e-mail address at the bottom is broken (mailto: missing)

------
avolcano
Few thoughts:

\- Loading splash is very nice.

\- Grid view looks good. Would like to see your take on the "list view," which
I generally prefer.

\- The chat seems to waste a lot of space, especially with the top bar. The
current Steam interface is much more information-dense, which as someone with
a 1280x800 screen, I very much enjoy :)

I'd love to see your take on a redesigned storefront and community sections,
too. I don't really have any issue with how Steam looks now (just how it
functions - the OSX app was broken for _so long_ in so many ways!), but I like
the visual refresh you've made!

------
james4k
This is a nice take on things. I could see a very Metro-esque look evolve very
easily from this for Windows, too. Steam's current theme does feel quite busy.

I do like the design of the new Big Picture mode, and I think we are probably
due for a Steam redesign in the next year or so.

------
dannowatts
i like a lot of this design, only thing that i'm not really a fan of is the
twitter-like sidebar when browsing games.

but that's all i have to say that isn't overwhelming positive. thanks for
sharing, moeed.

------
moeedm
I'd love to hear what you all think :)

~~~
grinich
Link on your name at the bottom is broken.

Nice work otherwise. The text is sometimes a bit fuzzy, but I'm guessing
that's from Photoshop's wacky sub-pixel rendering.

Just FYI: dribbble might be a better audience...

